
The Case of the Mysterious Date-Nut Bars (2007) - elil17
https://www.seriouseats.com/2007/02/mysterious-date-bars.html
======
connoredel
I moved to SF two years ago after living in NYC for 4 years. When people here
ask me if I miss New York, I tell them I miss aspects of it -- the bars,
restaurants, nightlife, art, fashion. But increasingly it's the little things
about daily life in New York that I miss. I saw a video on Reddit of someone
doing something dumb in the subway (a daily occurrence), and I almost cried.
Similarly, this story choked me up. I had also seen those bars. I always
figured they were meant for some other anonymous New Yorkers, not for me.

------
nartz
Hahah I love this! Glad you were able to track it down and share.

------
m0llusk
Stealth brands are the strongest brands.

~~~
joveian
Or not... it looks like Awrey was sold in 2013 at the last minute before
selling off its assets. It also went through bankruptcy in 2005.

[http://www.crainsdetroit.com/article/20130220/NEWS01/1302299...](http://www.crainsdetroit.com/article/20130220/NEWS01/130229992/awrey-
bakeries-sold-buyer-to-rehire-many-workers)

------
degenerate
"Is the shop owner around?"

"Yes"

"Can you ask him the name of the company that provides these?"

"Sure [...] it's called XYZ"

"Thanks"

^ That's about how long this useless story needed to be. The author ran around
town bothering dozens of cashiers that don't do the purchasing.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
I love how he bothered cashiers for months before it occurred to him to _pick
one up and look at the label._

~~~
sandebert
The writer is a she.

------
WiseWeasel
Needs a (2007). Dates might have gone out of fashion again in the interim.

:P

~~~
hammock
_> Dates might have gone out of fashion_

I don't believe so... have you ever heard of Larabar or RxBar?

There is also Fig Bar from Nature's Bakery.

